# A very early Christmas kitten



## katbaalew (Nov 19, 2012)

My husband, myself, and our 17 year old cat just moved into a new house last summer. One of the first things we noticed was the abundance of cats in the area (we live in the country, so a lot of them are likely semi-ferals and barn cats). One cat in particular was really friendly and really pregnant. We decided to make friends with her. She acted like a hunter, and we have mice problems. Again, our actual cat is 17, doesn't hunt anymore and we refused to get a new cat until she passed away, since we didn't want to stress her.

Well, 'Momma' (as we started calling her) had her liter somewhere in the adjacent field. We could hear the meowing, but it wasn't our property, so we didn't go search, plus we saw owners out and about and figured they were looking for the kittens. About this time, Momma started getting braver, coming up on our porch and even sitting on our laps. Eventually, my husband (who talks with his animals as if they were humans) told the cat that if she left us a present on the porch (read: dead mouse/bird), he'd give her some tasty liver. Momma didn't come back for a month.

One morning, my husband and I were out back and heard a cat meowing. It wasn't a voice either of us recognized, nor would it quit or show itself. Finally, a little cat poked up from under our house. The first thing we notice is she is young, no more then 4 months old. Then we notice the markings on her head, back, and tail. They look exactly like Momma. We figure she got out from home, so we pet her a little and try to send her on her way. After three days of the kitten not leaving, we finally brought her in (its November, its cold, and she's a baby) and decided to just adopt her (no replies to any ads or anything and amazingly, she and our old cat get along).

Well, I quit thinking of where she came from until a few days ago when we were out back with her. Here comes Momma for the first time in over a month, up to the fence line where she stops and meows in a voice I'd never heard her use. The kitten just looked at her, then yelled back in a strange voice. After that Momma just walked away, and our kitten just sat and watched (normally, she plays with anything walking away from her). I don't know, but I swear Momma hid the kitten under the porch and gave her to us. Thank goodness for her, the kitten has breathed new life into our old cat and now we have our own little mouser. If I see Momma again, I figure she earned her liver!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

What a sweet story! And nice that your older cat has accepted her. What are their names?


----------



## Jazzy (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad to hear she is getting along great with your other cat!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww that's great! You should post pictures :-D


----------



## katbaalew (Nov 19, 2012)

My cats are Mielikki (the new kitten) and Sheeba (the 17 year old).


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's so sweet. I'm glad Momma found a good home for her little one


----------

